# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Máy Laser 1325 Thương Mại Lắp bởi Thucncvt.

## thucncvt

Xin Chào tất cả Anh Em CNC
 +Thời gian qua mình đi sâu hơn về lĩnh vực máy Laser ,đồng thời cung cấp tất cả những linh kiện phục vục cho Laser.
  - Nhằm mục đĩch đưa Laser đến gần với anh em trong lĩnh vực này.
  - Phổ biến rộng dãi ,tạo điều kiện cho những anh em có nhu cầu về máy Laser ,nhưng trong hoàn cảnh khó khăn về kinh tế không đầu tư được.
  -Nắm vững  kỹ thuật ,hư hỏng trong quá trình vận hành ,biết cách khắc, phục sửa chữa ,chủ động trong sản xuất tiết kiệm thời gian ,tiền bạc,.....
+Trong thời gian qua ,Mình cũng đã cung cấp linh kiện cho một số anh em ,đồng thời hướng dẫn tư vấn,để AE được sở hữu 1 máy Laser phù hợp với công việc .
 Và 1 số AE đối tác trong lĩnh vực này,
+ Bên cạch đó cũng rất nhiều AE do nhu cầu công việc đặc thù cũng có nhu cầu ,có máy Laser .mà chưa nhìn thấy bao giờ .
+ Vậy hôm nay mình sẽ Lắp Ráp 1 Máy Laser 1325  - Tại Vũ Thư - Thái Bình .
  +Nhằm nhận những đóng góp ý kiến về kỹ thuật ,thẩm mỹ ,của 1 máy laser hoàn thiện hơn.
   - Thông số kỹ thuật :
 + Kích thước tông thể 3mx1,6mx 1m
   + Vùng làm việc 1,3mx2,5m
  + Công suất Laser 100W nguồn Laser 120w
  + Làm mát bằng nước khép kín
  +chuyển động dây curoa 3M , 2 trục X,Y
  + Động cơ stesp 86 và stesp 57.
 + Bộ điều khiển AWC 708C
 + Độ Chính xác như máy Trung Quốc ( vì linh kiện chính của Trung Quốc).
 +Phần mềm hỗ trợ  Corell, Autocad, Jdpaint. Art cam .....
- Sau đay là một số hình ảnh  ,trong quá trình gia công ,lên khung.
   + Về kinh kiện chính cho máy mình đã có sẵn tất cả vì mình là nhà cung cấp sẵn có  :Wink:  , xem tham khảo chi tiết thì vui lòng truy cập ,www.thucnclaser.com 






 + Lên Khung xong là sơn lót luôn thế,

----------

anhcos, Gamo, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Thanh nhôm mua đâu đó bác

----------


## ducduy9104

> Thanh nhôm mua đâu đó bác


Nhôm đó là nhôm làm xây dưng đó bác, mấy công trình cao ốc hay thấy lắm, hình như hàng này đặt mới có, mua lẻ tìm không ra

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thucncvt

> Nhôm đó là nhôm làm xây dưng đó bác, mấy công trình cao ốc hay thấy lắm, hình như hàng này đặt mới có, mua lẻ tìm không ra


Nhôm này Mình có cung cấp luôn mà .đây http://www.thucnclaser.com/nhom-hop-30x50/ ,
Thông số  30x50x4,5x3000  .Bán le 1,5 mét một ,loại này dầy ,rất nặng

----------


## thuhanoi

Cho xin giá luôn nhé - Thank

----------


## Tuấn

> Nhôm này Mình có cung cấp luôn mà .đây http://www.thucnclaser.com/nhom-hop-30x50/ ,
> Thông số  30x50x4,5x3000  .Bán le 1,5 mét một ,loại này dầy ,rất nặng



Úi cái hộp này nó dày đến 4,5 ly lận, hơi bị ngon đấy ạ. Cụ nào chế máy mini mà chơi hộp này làm khung thì chắc là ngon choét hì hì  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái ông Tuấn này plasma lo plasma dọt vô đây mần chi, đang cù mua giá rẻ ông lại làm nó hót tăng giá ào ào rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thucncvt

> Úi cái hộp này nó dày đến 4,5 ly lận, hơi bị ngon đấy ạ. Cụ nào chế máy mini mà chơi hộp này làm khung thì chắc là ngon choét hì hì


Loại này hay dùng cho máy laser .vì gia công ,căn chỉnh dễ ,và cũng đảm bảo cững vững thôi .\
+ Giá 1 cấy 3m là 1tr 
+ Tiếp the việc gá lắp lên khung cho máy ,

Và gá lăp các lịnh kiện lên

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao bác Thư lặn mất tiêu ùi?

Em hỏi bác tí, trục Z cho máy laser thì mình làm sao hả bác? Làm Z cho lăng kính tốt hơn hay cho bàn để đồ tốt hơn?

----------


## thucncvt

> Ủa, sao bác Thư lặn mất tiêu ùi?
> 
> Em hỏi bác tí, trục Z cho máy laser thì mình làm sao hả bác? Làm Z cho lăng kính tốt hơn hay cho bàn để đồ tốt hơn?


Hihi Mấy này cái bình sữa của con bị vơi đi ,đang tranh thủ đi chỗ có bình sữa của con bác ạ.
+ Trục Z cua máy Laser 
- Vì đặc điểm của Laser cắt được chiều dầy hạn chế ,nên trục Z của nó thông thường đuợc chỉnh thay đổi bằng tay ,và có  2 cách này là như nhau ,mỗi cách phụ thuộc vào kết cấu ,kiểu máy 
 Kiểu nâng hạ đầu thấu kính hội tụ để chỉnh tiêu cự ,kiểu này dùng cho thường  cho máy khổ lớn nhỏ
- Kiểu nâng hạ bàn cắt để chính tiêu cự ,kiểu này dùng cho máy nhỏ   ,nếu có điều kiện thì kiểu nâng hạ bàn cắt hơn ,vì mình không bao giờ đụng tới ống thấu kính hội tụ.và khắc được vật liệu dầy hơn.
+ Tiếp theo phần thi công Máy Laser.
- hạng mục thi công sơn phết 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
sau mục son là mục chuẩn bị linh kiện ,điện đóm 
[IMG][/IMG]
Binh nước tản nhiệt được lắp luôn trong máy 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Gamo

----------


## vusvus

bác cho em hỏi về live focus ạ, em có xem qua con máy có live focus nhưng có vẻ như nó chỉ chạy được tốc độ khoảng 100mm/s trở lại thôi đúng không bác

----------


## thucncvt

Thế là gần xong  thêm các video 
chạy thử máy

----------

cnclaivung, Kythuat188_MV

----------


## vufree

Các Cụ giúp Mình cách chỉnh gia tốc trong Corellaser với? Mình chỉ thấy chỗ chỉnh vận tốc, còn gia tốc thì tìm mãi không ra. Cám ơn Các Cụ nhiều ợ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Thế là gần xong  thêm các video 
> chạy thử máy



Cố lên bác ơi, bác chọn điều khiển dây đai double Y thì thi công đơn giản nhưng khó nuốt khi vào vận hành với laser,  biết rằng còn rất nhiều khó khăn phía trước nhưng mình nghĩ bác sẽ vượt qua được.
thanks

----------


## Diyodira

Máy chạy laser khổ lớn thì bác nên quan tâm tới lực quán tính, giảm thiểu trọng lượng các bộ phận chuyển động càng nhỏ càng tốt, nên dùng nhôm, truyền động bằng thanh răng.
thanks

----------


## vanlam1102

cái két nước trong hình bác có bán lẻ không bác hjhj, nếu có cho e cái giá với

----------


## thucncvt

> cái két nước trong hình bác có bán lẻ không bác hjhj, nếu có cho e cái giá với


Có chứ  đây Bác thông tin chi tiêt
http://www.thucnclaser.com/ket-tan-nhiet-nuoc/

 và em nó đã hoàn thành về với gia chủ

----------


## Gamo

> Cố lên bác ơi, bác chọn điều khiển dây đai double Y thì thi công đơn giản nhưng khó nuốt khi vào vận hành với laser,  biết rằng còn rất nhiều khó khăn phía trước nhưng mình nghĩ bác sẽ vượt qua được.
> thanks


Ủa, sao dzậy bác Đi dzô đi ra?

----------


## Diyodira

> Ủa, sao dzậy bác Đi dzô đi ra?


Đơn giản mà bác, vì laser thì đòi hỏi độ sắc nét khi cắt, và khi khắc thì cần cả nét và tốc độ, nên cần sự đồng nhất cao của 2 bên trục Y và tuyệt đối không rung, nghĩa là dùng dây đai với hành trình lớn thì khó tránh khỏi giật do quán tính, còn nếu mình cắt chậm thì không thành vấn đề, chỉ sợ chậm không đạt hiệu quả kinh tế thôi.
thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## ikip337

máy này bác có dùng cho kim loại luôn ko

----------


## mayhancatkimloai

up cho bạn một con laser 1325 bên mình đang có - xem bạn có cải tiến được gì cho sp mình không
sử dụng động cơ servo
thanh trượt bi
hai cái này làm độ chính xác cao

----------


## cnclaser

Con 1325 cụ tự làm này giá bao nhiêu cụ inbox cho em vào chỗ kín với ạ  :Smile:

----------

